# What should I preach on?



## Romans922 (Dec 21, 2010)

I am preaching at a Nursing Home and then a Rehabilitation/Therapy Center this coming Lord's Day. I have been told that about 10 minutes is a good length, a short homily for both services that last about 30 minutes total with singing/prayer and homily. I desire to preach on two different texts of Scripture hopefully Gospel driven given the age of the hearers.

What should I preach on? Two different Texts. Can be from Old Testament or New Testament, something that doesn't require lots of exegesis, but can get into application quickly...

Any suggestions? I've just been asked to do this (sort of) and need some help. Perhaps I will record and put on here if anyone desires.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 21, 2010)

I once preached on Psalm 77 in a rest home and it was well received. My next choices would be: Isaiah 49:14-16 & John 21:18.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 21, 2010)

I would preach on an incarnation-related text.


----------



## LeeD (Dec 21, 2010)

Psalm 92:12-15 - Just the first text that popped into my head, seems extra applicable to those up in age.

2 Corinthians 4:16-18 - The second text that came to mind as one to make application to those in rehabilitation / therapy.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 21, 2010)

It is the day after Christmas.

I'd preach an evangelistic sermon based upon Christ's incarnation.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 21, 2010)

I think folks would be expecting something incarnation-related, and if you choose not to, that omission itself might be more of a distraction than a help.

One easy text is Matt 1.23 - Immanuel, God with us.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 21, 2010)

This isn't advice on WHAT to preach, but I did find this post by PCA pastor Brian Carpenter to be extremely inspiring with regard to serving the elderly in the way that you are.

The Blessing of Serving the Forgotten


----------



## Jack K (Dec 21, 2010)

To be birth-of-Jesus related, for the day after Christmas, perhaps you do the flight to Egypt and subsequent move to Nazareth from Matthew 2. Jesus comes as the great King, but right from the start relates to those who are outsiders, forgotten and misplaced. He grows up in the indignity of Egypt (that's where God's people were slaves) and the obscurity of Nazareth ("can anything good come from Nazareth?"). He identifies with those who are alone, left out, unnoticed and unappreciated. He's been there. He's the despised King who came to save such people and make them part of his royal family.

Maybe that's asuming too much of a stereotype about the struggles people in nursing homes have with loneliness and being forgotten. But maybe not.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have decided to preach the following, thank you everyone for your suggestions:

Is. 49:14-16 – Nursing Home
Ps. 121 - Rehab


----------



## Reepicheep (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL...telling Andrew to preach on a text that can any way be construed as related to Christmas is pretty funny. You gotta admit...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 21, 2010)

Reepicheep said:


> LOL...telling Andrew to preach on a text that can any way be construed as related to Christmas is pretty funny. You gotta admit...


 
Why is that funny?


----------



## Reepicheep (Dec 21, 2010)

Andrew is pretty clear and outspoken about his opposition to celebrating Christmas.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 21, 2010)

Nursing home/rehab facility, that is a no brainer my friend - Resurrection body! You must be a young man or in very good shape. 

P.S. Don't forget the gospel.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 21, 2010)

Tony knows me too well. In fact I am so outspoken I am arrogant and prideful, of which I sin. But I have a great Savior, who forgives my stupid sins...Praise the Lord for Him.

Maybe next year what I need to do is from December 1st through 31st I need to get off of PB and FB altogether.


----------

